# "text view" = "archive" ?



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

why does the "text view" link at the very bottom right of the page take you to the archive instead of a text view of the current forum ?


----------



## Jeff Block (Aug 6, 2007)

That's a bug. It's on the list to be fixed. Thanks for the report!


----------



## dkaz (Aug 30, 2007)

@tem, what made you think it's showing an archive? I'm asking, because I think it's working as it always did.

It does have an "archive" in the URL (http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/archive/index.php/), which could be misleading.

Also, chronological sort of threads throws me off a bit, as I'm used to seeing topics sorted by "last comment".


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

dkaz said:


> @tem, what made you think it's showing an archive? I'm asking, because I think it's working as it always did.
> 
> It does have an "archive" in the URL (http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/archive/index.php/), which could be misleading.
> 
> Also, chronological sort of threads throws me off a bit, as I'm used to seeing topics sorted by "last comment".


yeah ... you're right. it was the chronological sort that threw me. If I click on page 132, the most current messages are there


----------



## dkaz (Aug 30, 2007)

swapping the would make sense to me, although i'm not sure how many use/rely on the feature in its current format

were you reading those pages from a mobile device? from a text browser?


----------

